# Hullo



## perfidious (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi everyone,

This is my first time on the forum, so nice to meet you all.

Looking forward to sharing ideas and inspiration, and hopefully improving my writing!


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey there perfidious and welcome to WF!  Glad to have you here with us.


----------



## Nickie (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello to you, Perfidious, and welcome to the forum.


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Docta (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello, welcome.  Good to see another writer.


----------



## wacker (Sep 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## terrib (Sep 17, 2008)

glad to have you, sweetie....


----------



## perfidious (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Sep 18, 2008)

perfidious said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first time on the forum, so nice to meet you all.
> 
> Looking forward to sharing ideas and inspiration, and hopefully improving my writing!


 
Hey welcome to the WF!!!


----------



## WriterDude (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome, perfidious. Hope you like it here.


----------



## No Brakes (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum perfidious!


----------



## flashgordon (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome perfidious. This is a great forum, so jump right in.


----------

